# When Your Church Resembles A Night Club



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

_*When Your Church Resembles A Night Club*_​ 
*PimpPreacher.com New Orleans 11/08/2011*



The latest trend that is sweeping New Age type churches is this concept of seemingly totally progressive and in tune with today’s youth. I am now fully convinced that a church can reach a point whereas it has become too hip, too cool, and diffidently too “off the chain.”



I can completely understand having a ministry that is appealing to the youth of today, but many of our youth are in severe need of structure and guidance. When a ministry has reached a point where the youth within the congregation are not challenged to change then that level of conformity is extremely detrimental to their Christian walk. 




*City Of Love Church In New Orleans*


Such is the case with City of Love Church in New Orleans Louisiana, where Bishop Lester Love is the Pastor. For those of us from the old Greater St. Stephens click, we still refer to Bishop Love as we know him, Elder Lester Love. 



Elder Love was a vital part of Bishop Paul S. Morton ministers’ alliance and perhaps his go to man for most of the 1990’s. It was at Greater St. Stephens that I feel Pastor Love learned the art of taking a small church and turning it into a mega church. 



One of the ills of having a covering is you have the tendency to absorb a lot of the bad qualities of your spiritual father, such is the case with Pastor Love. In an attempt to appeal to the masses, and grow in member by any means necessary, Pastor Love committed one of the biggest no no’s in pastoring, he sold out. 



Sold out to the pressure to seem like the premiere church, sold out to the need to be accepted, sold out on the standards of being an example, sold out the opportunity to redirect the youth in his congregation, and sold out on demonstrating Christian leadership. 



*Back That Thing Up In Church*

To celebrate the opening of their new church, Bishop Love decided to turn the entire sanctuary of his church into a night club. As if that wasn’t bad enough, there is even a DJ in the exact same place that would normally be considered the pulpit. New Orleans is famous for producing artist like Lil Wayne, Juvenile, and DJ Jubilee. Guess who was the DJ at this church Party? DJ Jubilee!


I am so embarrassed by this video, and even more embarrassed that it took place in my city. The lesson to all Pastors who are under the pressure to seem really cool to a 16 year old is there is a real area called “gone too far.” This church party went so far, that when I first viewed this video I thought that it was an actual night club. As a matter of fact I asked my brother what club was that?



He screamed in an octave that would make even Phillip Bailey jealous, “this is Lester Love’s church!” I said no way, he replied “yes it is because I got a call at 1 am while this was going on.”



Guys this really is a church, that is really a DJ in the pulpit, and they are really “walking it like a dog” in what should be a House of Prayer and Worship. 



Just went you think you have seen it all – I’m speechless!


*By: TJ - Church Folk Revolution *


http://repentgospelartists.blogspot.com/

www.atoast2wealth.com/2011/11/18/*bishop*-*lester*-*love*-brands-secular...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

posted links, couldn't make the attachemets for some reason...


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, I guess you've not yet seen the famous clip of the Southern U. Interdenominational Mass choir on YT? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB_VpOQC1wU


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Scroll to 1:10 in the vid..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

seen this before...makes me laugh ...this man is reminiscing of the days of his youth at the club...boogie down baby...


headbangers ...heavy metal idk




Laela said:


> Scroll to 1:10 in the vid..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

church or disco or should I say club thats a more modern term


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I'mma behave myself..lol   there are folks who genuinely enjoy God's presence in praise and song, no matter how funny it looks to others.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

me to girl I just never did the cabbage patch or prep in church before ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

This is just plain 'Blas mass'      (I can't spell the word...)


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)

Where are the Elders, Deacons, and other appointed leads of this church surly not everyone can be turning a blind eye to what's happening in the church there has to be some form of accountability.

Please tell me that there was not a cover charge at the door and also that no alcoholic beverages were served on the premises because I also get the distinct feeling that in addition to these things that there was also a love offering taken up.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^who knows Hanna I don't know whats going on anymore


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

St. Patrick's Day celebration and Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oh, I guess you've not yet seen the famous clip of the Southern U. Interdenominational Mass choir on YT?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB_VpOQC1wU



Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

I have to admit, that man in the burgundy suit (or is it rust colored), ummm, anyway, that man is funny.  

Regarding the choir, I turned the volume down at my desk, and while watching them, this movement is so natural for our culture.  This is our rhythm.   Even our 'babies' move like this to music naturally.  

The devil is just trying to pervert it, that's all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

we are the first head bangers ...




Shimmie said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I have to admit, that man in the burgundy suit (or is it rust colored), ummm, anyway, that man is funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 23, 2011)

I had it on with no volume I honestly thought it was a club scene


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, my church's youth and young adult ministry does have some pretty hype songs. 

http://youtu.be/Bp_JUGxAvaY
http://youtu.be/K0tOlotcUmI

These are pretty typical songs for us. Hair whipping may happen, dancing, clapping, etc but hip shaking not so much. Too many single people and tempting your brother by shaking it like a dog isn't cool. We also listen to Tye Tribbett, Yolanda Adams, Shekinah Glory, and Tamela Mann...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> we are the first head bangers ...



Is that a dance?  "head bangers"...  

OT:  Is that your baby puppie who was making all that noise last night?  It's a sweetie pie.    A beautiful picture.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

msdr said:


> Well, my church's youth and young adult ministry does have some pretty hype songs.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Bp_JUGxAvaY
> http://youtu.be/K0tOlotcUmI
> ...



Tamela Mann is awesome...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

yep, I've got two dogs who are very 'protective' nobody visits us less they get ganged and bitten by two rabid shih tzu's ...I love them, they just need to get saved...




Shimmie said:


> Is that a dance? "head bangers"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hair_rehab (Nov 23, 2011)

Lester Love sounds like a DJ name to me. That was probably his dream and he became a pastor just to pay the bills.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yep, I've got two dogs who are very 'protective' nobody visits us less they get ganged and bitten by two rabid shih tzu's ...I love them, they just need to get saved...



Oh my goodness, Healthy Hair, we have a Shih tzu.  She's white with brown patches.  She has the longest and silkest tail.    Her name is Chloe.   And she's just like me, she loves crushed ice.     She's right there at the fridge door when I use the crushed ice chamber and will not move unless I share.  

"Healthy Hair", she was a 'rescue' puppy from 'Katrina'   

We love her.   

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

shih tzu's are so precious... I love talking about my dogs so you're not off topic


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 23, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> Where are the Elders, Deacons, and other appointed leads of this church surly not everyone can be turning a blind eye to what's happening in the church there has to be some form of accountability.
> 
> *Please tell me that there was not a cover charge at the door and also that no alcoholic beverages were served on the premises because I also get the distinct feeling that in addition to these things that there was also a love offering taken up.*



Ladies get in free on communion Sunday.  bread and crackers appetizers 1/2 off with any purchase of grape juice or wine.  

Seriously though, this is so sad but this is what happens when the world has a foothole in the church.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

And people wonder why people cant get converted or delivered in the church...its because what everyone is calling the church, isnt the church...and the leaders are not delivered nor converted...


----------

